# The Whisper RDA/RTA from Sound of Atties



## Rob Fisher

For those of you that remember the Mellody Box Mod this is made by the same chap... Tomasz Rudziński from Poland.

It's a good looking atty and the fact it can be made into an RDA and RTA perked my interest... the quality of the device and the perfect tolerances is outstanding! You have to trim the legs of the coil due to the deck design but fitting the coil was a breeze... wicking also simple.

I can't rave enough about the perfect engineering of this one... everything fits together absolutely perfectly and everything just works so smoothly.

It appears to be leakproof and there is not a sign of any juice anywhere! 

It's a very restricted direct lung and I wish it has more air but it lives up to its name and is very quiet and will probably be my watch TV atty. But the flavour is outstanding! And for that alone will keep it on a mod and in the rotation for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta

Glad you found another winner @Rob Fisher . That sort of build deck where the coil sits "inside" the base seems to be doing well.

On a side note, those are @Christos ' favourite sweets!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you that remember the Mellody Box Mod this is made by the same chap... Tomasz Rudziński from Poland.
> 
> It's a good looking atty and the fact it can be made into an RDA and RTA perked my interest... the quality of the device and the perfect tolerances is outstanding! You have to trim the legs of the coil due to the deck design but fitting the coil was a breeze... wicking also simple.
> 
> I can't rave enough about the perfect engineering of this one... everything fits together absolutely perfectly and everything just works so smoothly.
> 
> It appears to be leakproof and there is not a sign of any juice anywhere!
> 
> It's a very restricted direct lung and I wish it has more air but it lives up to its name and is very quiet and will probably be my watch TV atty. But the flavour is outstanding! And for that alone will keep it on a mod and in the rotation for me.
> View attachment 145444
> View attachment 145445
> View attachment 145446
> View attachment 145447
> View attachment 145448
> View attachment 145449
> View attachment 145450
> View attachment 145451
> View attachment 145452
> View attachment 145453
> View attachment 145454
> View attachment 145455
> View attachment 145456



OMG it's a Hadaly RTA... I'm liking this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Glad you found another winner @Rob Fisher . That sort of build deck where the coil sits "inside" the base seems to be doing well.
> 
> On a side note, those are @Christos ' favourite sweets!


Firstly @Stosta, this tank doesnt whistle so its not for me.
Secondly, I prefer protein nutts and not milky ones.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari

@Rob Fisher , for me as a designer, your skill at matching drip tips to tanks never ceases to amaze me. 

The blue one with the vertical pin stripe does it for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing your findings!
This looks good and i like quiet vaping devices. Some of them are rather loud at times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

